# Do your hedgehogs have their Christmas sox?



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

My hedgies have their own sox for Christmas!! I just need to find a gift who will fit in it!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Inky has his! Not as fancy though.


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

Turbo does!
[attachment=0:11kcfi6i]christmas.jpg[/attachment:11kcfi6i]
His is the little tiny green one on the right. His name is painted on it in red glitter. I love the holidays!!!!!


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

:lol: it's so cute!!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow I love your setup


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awwwwe thats so cute!!!


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

numothehedgehog said:


> Wow I love your setup


Thanks!!

You can see it better in my web site!!

http://mikapicpouponniere.piczo.com/vis ... var=000044

it's in french but there's a lot of pictures!!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Very nice how much money and time did that consume :lol:


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Which one?? :lol:


----------

